# Ande tournament?



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

Anybody used one? How do they stack up vs. Okuma, Tica, Ocean Master????

Mark


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "firstmatefluff",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Ande mono*

In general terms I have found Ande mono to be between 15 to 40 percent thicker than most other mid price brands and pretty wiry too - used it once, never again - BB


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey guys i use ande tournement almost all the time. just bought two spools. the 10 lb measured 31mm and the 8lb at 28mm. it usually always measures the same.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

firstmatefluff said:


> Anybody used one? How do they stack up vs. Okuma, Tica, Ocean Master????
> 
> Mark


I believe he was referring to the fishing rod, not the line, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*another try*

bumping this back up--anyone tried the Ande Tournament RODS???

thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ande rod*

I have the spinning version rated at 2-6 oz.
No where near the backbone of the OC rated at 3-6oz. Cheap rod, all right for first timer or if all you can afford, but I'd look at the Tica or Ocean Masters as a preferable alternative.

My 02.

Oh yeah, I threw the eye off the top guide first time out. Haven't bothered to repair it.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I have one*

I caught the biggest rock of my life on it too. I won't claim to be a casting whiz, but I did have one of my best casts with it also. I have cast next to some pretty good casting folks and I wonder how I really do.......With the rods you guys are using I wonder how far I can reach. On that note; Do you pro casters use the techniques to actually fish?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Rad, I've been thinkin the same thing. Try a real hard cast with say shrimp and you will see three splashes, the sinker and rig and the shrimp going their own way. Same with live bait. Squid or a tough cut bait or that new artificial stuff will work with hard casts.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*greybeard*

i use a ff rig in calm conditions and a sinker slide when the wind gets up...the bait is not going to travel as fast as the weight...its just going to get "carried along"...a good quality barrel swivel will help the twisting as the rigs flys...hope this helps...never used an ande rod...have a 10' pinnicale i like($22 on e-bay + $10 shipping)


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

*Throwing off soft or live bait*

In my 50+ years of fishing I have never been able to keep soft or live bait on the hooks when doing a (Snap) cast. I have found that you have to heave it softly. In the distance casting threads there are some examples of what I consider Snap casting and that is not the way to keep anything but cut and artificial bait on the hooks. Now I'm aware that this is a distance casting forum, but to tell the truth, I could really care less about how far you can cast on land. I am interested in getting cut bait out where the fish are and so I'm paying attention but I don't see how these techniques work with soft or live bait.


----------



## jimmatthews (Nov 17, 2004)

SURF CAT what is an OC ????


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*OC stands for Outast....*

It's another rod company. .....Tightlines


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*jim matthews*

MY mistake. I meant to type OM (ocean Master)
not OC. I'm with you fellas on tossing cut bait. You can still toss a bunker chunk a good ways but any type of "snap" in the cast is likely to toss the bait off the hook. Just gotta cast smooth as possible.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

guys,
until you have fished with some of the best tournment distance casters, please don't say everything evens out. i've fished with tommy farmer[current sportcast worlds champion], mike langston[more titles than i can count], and blaine osborne[one of the best around and without a doubt the smoothest beachcaster i've ever seen] and many other top level casters. these guys outcast everyone around them on the beach. the really revolting part is that they are all so smooth you wonder where they put in the power.
charlie


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2001)

*Keeping soft bait on the hook while casting*

Hi guys, those with trouble keeping bait on the hook during a cast should look at Veals site:
http://veals.co.uk/acatalog/search.html

And type "bait elastic" in the search window.

The shirring type with a cotton cover is my preference. I get it from haberdashery type stores. I have only used white so far. 12-18" tied either on the line, above but close to the hook or just below the eye. Just wind it round the bait, not overly tight, till you come to the end. Helps keep those soft baits on the hook.
Rod.


----------

